# base prices?



## krissy (May 19, 2011)

my dd wants to work with me on soap and she is old enough to grasp the concepts of MP and it will be a fun project for us to do together. now i am shopping around for MP but do not want to give anymore money to WSP, so found a place that 2# of crafters choice natural MP base is 5.48 and i dont have to pay shipping. is this a good price/product?


----------



## Deda (May 19, 2011)

If it's crafters choice then it's wsp. They have affiliate programs for resellers.


----------



## krissy (May 19, 2011)

:?  ok, so does that mean that if i am buying it from someone who is selling it then the money goes right back to WSP or does it mean that the store i am looking at has purchased it and i am paying that store?

is it a good price outside the fact that it is from WSP originally?


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> :?  ok, so does that mean that if i am buying it from someone who is selling it then the money goes right back to WSP or does it mean that the store i am looking at has purchased it and i am paying that store?
> 
> is it a good price outside the fact that it is from WSP originally?



Krissy, I order from WSP often, what kind of issues are you having with them..if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tabitha (May 19, 2011)

saltydog,

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... hlight=wsp
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... hlight=wsp
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... hlight=wsp
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... hlight=wsp
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... hlight=wsp


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> saltydog,
> 
> http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... hlight=wsp
> http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... hlight=wsp
> ...



Dang, & I just ordered my first ever Coconut & Palm oil from them tonight.
Thank you for all the info, Tabitha.


----------



## Candybee (May 22, 2011)

For 2 lbs of M&P base that price sounds about right. You won't see price breaks until you start buying in bulk quantities.

The only thing I buy from WSP is their GM & Honey lotion base. Its the only thing I will buy from them anymore. 

Tried their M&P bases and truthfully was not that impressed. At least not with the white base. It won't hold much in the way of additives. Loses its lather with even the tiniest amount of butters or oils thrown in. Not my cup of tea. I like a base that I can throw in whatever I like without compromising the lather. JMO.


----------



## Catmehndi (May 24, 2011)

If you want to give NDA a try, we're having a moving sale so there's an extra 5% discount added to the already existing online discounts (up to 10% total)

Let me know if you need more information about our bases! They're from Stephenson's in the UK


----------



## krissy (May 29, 2011)

my local place sells Stephsons too. i just didn't recognize the name. are they better than CC? i was looking at their organic MP


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

*WSP*

I must agree that WSP is a good place to get your M&P. They have great products and shipping is FREE on orders over $30 to US residents.


----------



## housefullofkids (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: WSP*



			
				Bergamot & Bubbles said:
			
		

> I must agree that WSP is a good place to get your M&P. They have great products and shipping is FREE on orders over $30 to US residents.



I'm glad I found this thread.  I'm brand new to this and haven't made my first batch yet, but i'm ordering supplies this week and had no clue who to order from. Free shipping is very tempting.  I'm sure I could find $30 worth of supplies to order no problem


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: WSP*



			
				housefullofkids said:
			
		

> Bergamot & Bubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are like me, getting $30 worth of supplies from them comes way too easy. They have soooo many great products that I can get to $300 before I realize it. They also offer a customer loyalty points program that you can trade for cash discounts on future orders.


----------

